# Falla en placa de horno para pan Atma



## stv67 (May 25, 2017)

Hola a todos!!

Mi maquina de pan ATMA HP3010 tiene el problema que controla bien el motor que usa para amasar, pero no esta calentando.

Probe los termofusibles, estaban bien, al igual que el termistor.

Luego verifique llegaban 6,7 V tanto al relee que controla el motor como al de la resistencia cuando se tienen que activar. Los 6,7 V parecen alcanzar para el del motor, pero no al recibirlos para conectar la resistencia (no pega). Lo desoldé e hice funcionar (es de 12 V, pero con una fuente de 9 V ya pego), por lo que parece no estan recibiendo la tensión correcta. El del motor por lo visto funciona de casualidad con menos de la tensión requerida (minima según la hoja del relee es de 9 V), pero no el de la resistencia.

Adjunto fotos del circuito principal y otro diagrama.

También se ve que el display baja la intensidad cuando funciona el motor, evidentemente algo esta consumiendo mas de la cuenta. Los capacitores grandes (de 4 uF, 2 uF, y 0.1 uF) los probé levantándolos, pero con el tester en mV, Al conectarlos iba variando la tensión gradualmente (a mayor velocidad los de menor capacidad), aunque no estoy seguro esta prueba sea suficiente.

Me da la impresión que el resto de los componentes (transistor, zener, etc) estan funcionando como fuente y regulador de tensión y quizá alguno se daño.

Alguna idea de dónde apuntarle para no tener que probar todos individualmente?

Muchas gracias y saludos!
Esteban


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 25, 2017)

Posiblemente el capacitor de 2 uF , ese cuadrado amarillo , esté desvalorizado

El de 4 uF parece ser del motor


----------



## tec_figueroa (May 25, 2017)

Hay algún puente rectificador en algún lado, que le llegue el voltaje de linea?, Ese voltaje de 6.7 es filtrado oh depende de algún regulador





Busca de esos 6.7 volts hacías atrás de dónde salen, de trasformador, de puente de diodos, de ambos?


----------



## stv67 (May 25, 2017)

Gracias por el rapido interes! La entrada de 220 es el conector blanco de la esquina de arriba a la derecha (foto circ1, les aparece?). 

No tiene trafo, por lo visto esta bajando los 220 CA a 12V CC mendiante los capacitores y el rectificador diodos, zenners, resistencias, transistores, etc de abajo a la izq. No pude encontrar el diagrama del circuito en si, para tratar de entender mejor como baja los 220 a 12V y rectifica, y no la tengo tan clara para seguir hacia atrás, solo tengo un multimetro digital. 

Quiza si me puedan orientar un poco, o cuales creen los mas sospechosos y como probarían les agradeceré. Los capacitores (solo los grandes de 4, 2  y 0.1 los probe como les comenté, aunque quiza no este bien)

El conector blanco de arriba a la izq es donde se conecta el motor, es muy posible que el de 4 uF sea del motor, una de las patas va a ese conector.

Como les comentaba, cada vez que arranca el motor, el display/programas que esta en el frente de la maquina y se conecta mediante el conector de 7 pines que esta abajo al centro, baja de intensidad... asi que evidentemente algo esta consumiendo mas de la cuenta y no dejando que llegue a 12V sino apenas a 6,7, no alcanzando para activar el relee de la resistencia (relee de la derecha). El del motor (estimo de pura casualidad), si alcanza a pegar, aunque el minimo deberían ser 9V..

Gracias!!!


----------



## naxito (May 25, 2017)

Y las demás placas


----------



## stv67 (May 25, 2017)

Solo hay una placa mas con el display en el frente del horno. Tiene el integrado que maneja el display y los programas para mandar la orden de activar los relees, controlar el tiempo, etc. probe conectarle otro panel del horno del mi mama, y hace exactamente lo mismo, asi que el problema tiene que estar en este.

Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 25, 2017)

Si hubiera algo abierto , no llegaría tensión 

Si hubiera algo en corto (regulador zener) , la tensión sería 0 V

El capacitor amarillo de 2 uF funciona de limitador de corriente , si se desvaloriza , se cae la tensión.

Tiene que ser de 2 uF por 250 V*AC* o de 2 uF 1000 V*DC*

Sinó comprá en cualquier ferretería o casa de electricidad uno de 2 uF para ventilador y probá !

Saludos !


----------



## stv67 (May 25, 2017)

Trato de conseguir uno de 2 uF entonces, fui a una casa de electronica por belgrano y no tenian, tendrá que tener alguna característica particular? o solo pido uno de 2uF para 250V? Se te alguna forma de probarlo antes? Gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 25, 2017)

Volvé a leer arriba de tu cabeza !


----------



## stv67 (May 25, 2017)

Si, disculpa.. trato de conseguir de 2 uF x 250V alterna o 1000V CC, pero me refiero alguna característica mas, electrolitico, etc?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 25, 2017)

No es electrolítico , puede ser de poliester , pero seguis sin leerme lo del capacitor de ventilador


----------



## stv67 (May 25, 2017)

ok, genial. Veo son de 450V los de ventilador, imagino no hay problema verdad? Mañana busco alguno, pruebo y te cuento. Gracias por la ayuda!!


----------



## stv67 (May 26, 2017)

Hola Dos metros,

Buenas noticias!!!! no consegui un capacitor equivalente, asi que en una casa de aire acondicionado consegui uno de 2 uF, pero de 440V CA tipo caramelo que funciono perfectamente!!!

Adjunto foto del culpable y del reemplazo!

Te agradezco mucho la rápida y precisa ayuda, y la paciencia!! 

Recordame si hay que hacer algo para que el tema quede cerrado.

Un saludo para vos y para todos!!
Esteban


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 26, 2017)

Bueno , que suerte que haya quedado resuelto  , si notaras pérdida de fuerza durante el amasado , misma cuestión con el de 4 uF.

Saludos !


----------



## SeD77 (Feb 20, 2020)

stv67 dijo:


> Hola Dos metros,
> 
> Buenas noticias!!!! no consegui un capacitor equivalente, asi que en una casa de aire acondicionado consegui uno de 2 uF, pero de 440V CA tipo caramelo que funciono perfectamente!!!
> 
> ...


 que capacitor cambiaste al final???


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 20, 2020)

SeD77 dijo:


> que capacitor cambiaste al final???



Hay un capacitor de 2 micro faradio puede aparece con el numero *205 400V *pierden el valor y como toda fuente capacitiva al ponerse una carga inductiva se baja el voltaje (el amarillo grande que esta en la imagen)

*saludos ** )*


----------



## gabimartin97 (May 7, 2020)

Muy buenas gente, tengo una consulta.
Soy estudiante avanzado de ingeniería electrónica pero la realidad es que tengo muy poca cancha con la reparación de circuitos electrónicos y análisis práctico de circuitos. Resulta que el hornito de pan de mi casa Atma HP 4041
dejó de funcionar: No enciende, no hace luz ni ruido ni nada. Oportunidad perfecta para demostrar mi valía como electrónico no? El tema es que lo desarmé me puse a inspeccionar el circuito y la verdad no tengo ni idea de como detectar la falla ni como identificar el funcionamiento.
Tengo osciloscopio y tester a mano pero no me animo a empezar a medir a ciegas ya que todavía no estudié fuentes switching y partes del circuito están a 220.
Googleé la placa y el horno pero no encontré reparaciones ni problemas típicos.
Así que les consulto: ¿Que puede estar fallando? ¿Como lo detecto?  ¿Que pinta tiene el circuito?
Gracias y disculpen la molestia


----------



## DownBabylon (May 7, 2020)

¿Que lleva conectado al slot de pines mas largo ?


----------



## DJ T3 (May 7, 2020)

Por lo que se aprecia, estas interezado en poner tus conocimientos en practica, y teniendo mas que suficiente equipo como para medir, entonces nos enfocaremos en guiarte, y nada mas, ya que el trabajo pesado lo vas a realizar tu (a no ser que se complique al extremo, claro).

Por empezar, planteate que hace y que no.
Sabes que no hay ninguna respuesta a nada, ni comandos, ni led, ni nada, entonces qué nos está fallando en un principio?
Claro, la fuente de alimentacion, peeero puede que no, asi que CON CUIDADO conecta todo como va, y empieza las mediciones con el multimetro (tester). Busca la salida de tencion, y mide si alli hay algo. Como dato, los capacitores de alto valor en microFaradios son de la salida de tension, y el de alto voltaje (mayor a 300 voltios) son del primario de la fuente, que deberia haber unos 310Vcc aproximadamente. Ojo con éste ultimo que podria quedar cargado, aun luego de haberlo desenchufado)


----------



## gabimartin97 (May 7, 2020)

DownBabylon dijo:


> ¿Que lleva conectado al slot de pines mas largo ?


Van al motor que mueve la paleta del horno


DJ T3 dijo:


> Por lo que se aprecia, estas interezado en poner tus conocimientos en practica, y teniendo mas que suficiente equipo como para medir, entonces nos enfocaremos en guiarte, y nada mas, ya que el trabajo pesado lo vas a realizar tu (a no ser que se complique al extremo, claro).
> 
> Por empezar, planteate que hace y que no.
> Sabes que no hay ninguna respuesta a nada, ni comandos, ni led, ni nada, entonces qué nos está fallando en un principio?
> Claro, la fuente de alimentacion, peeero puede que no, asi que CON CUIDADO conecta todo como va, y empieza las mediciones con el multimetro (tester). Busca la salida de tencion, y mide si alli hay algo. Como dato, los capacitores de alto valor en microFaradios son de la salida de tension, y el de alto voltaje (mayor a 300 voltios) son del primario de la fuente, que deberia haber unos 310Vcc aproximadamente. Ojo con éste ultimo que podria quedar cargado, aun luego de haberlo desenchufado)


Okey, el fin de semana me pongo con ello. Yo pensé lo mismo, al no haber ningún tipo de respuesta. El tema es que no soy capaz de identificar el bloque que hace de fuente, debería investigar un poco porque no me gusta medir a ciegas. Pero bueno, voy a tratar de detectar el punto de entrada con 220 y la salida con tensión reducida que supongo que después se rectifica con los diodos.  Gracias por los consejos


----------



## peperc (May 7, 2020)

hola, mira,  SIEMPRE es paciencia y saliva ( eso me lo enseño un elefante) .
PAPEL + LAPIZ + TIEMPO .
y saca el circuito, no el impreso, si los bloques.
o sea:

impreso es un cuadrado ( caja negra por ahora)  >>>>> cada conector es o entradas o salidas.
y lo dibujas y a que va conectado .
y ahi vas a ir dandote cuenta de muchas cosas

( en verdad, si no anda nada de nada..... uno busca primero el cable de alimentacion y lo sigue un poco , esperando encntrar un fusible, un termico, una resistencia de bajo valor que hace de fusible, en fin... la facil 
esso cables de la foto , con espaguetti  de fibra... quizas esconden un fusible termico o comun , o esos 2  cables amarillos conectados a ese tubito.... es de lo primero que miraria.. a ver si es alguna proteccion termica o algo asi  ) 

la fuente ?? es swiching por ese trafo , o a capacitor.
fijate ese transistor si es transistor o triac.
ademas de el clasico rele negro cuandrado, el otro negro mas grande que es ?? otro rele o un C ??

y ya vas desculando.
todo a papel-

esto es como un rompecabezas, es mas rentable si te vas a dedicar a reparar esos hornos.. por uno solo, pues es solo practica entonces.


----------



## gabimartin97 (May 9, 2020)

Bueno gente, hoy es un día triste.. les cuento novedades:
Me puse a hacer un análisis mas meticuloso del circuito y encontré dos fusibles térmicos que no los había visto porque estaban cubiertos con una manguerita. Lamentablemente los fusibles estaban bien así que ese no era el problema. Otra cosa que miré fue el varistor y está bien.


Empecé a seguir el camino de la fase midiendo continuidad hasta que enseguida llegué a una Resistencia de 20 ohm que estaba abierta. Esta resistencia estaba en serie con la fase y un diodo. Entonces dije Bingo! acá hay un problema. Usando una llave Térmica de 6 A por las dudas enchufé el circuito a 220 y corroboré que efectivamente no había tensión después de la resistencia.
 La resistencia era grandecita, así que la reemplacé por 4 resistencias de 100 ohm en paralelo para que disipen mas o menos la misma potencia que la grandota de 20 (no tenía otras R en casa). 

Estaba tan contento por lo fácil y rápido que había encontrado el problema que no me puse a pensar que esa resistencia se abrió por alguna falla que seguro hubo más adelante.. Cuando le di tensión al circuito todo fue humo y chispas. Las resistencias nuevas que puse quedaron hechas un carboncito. El diodo en serie quedó en corto y un integrado (SW2603) que había mas adelante se cocinó también.  No me puse a ver que otros daños hubo pero supongo que ese mini trafo que hay ahí también la ligó.
Sacando conclusiones supongo que originalmente algo se había puesto en corto más adelante y la resistencia había actuado como fusible.. Yo, al reemplazar la resistencia y volver a enchufar, quemé todo.
Y aquí termina esta triste historia. Gracias por los consejos que me dieron, supongo que nadie se recibe de electrónico si no quema un par de cosas. Saludos


----------



## peperc (May 9, 2020)

para............ para no termina nada
estas ahi aun ??

hola NO TIRES NADA !!!!
LO QUE hiciste es solo la primer etapa .
te aseguro hay un  mundo por delante de posibilidades .


----------



## ska_gatotw (May 10, 2020)

gabimartin97 dijo:


> Y aquí termina esta triste historia. Gracias por los consejos que me dieron, supongo que nadie se recibe de electrónico si no quema un par de cosas. Saludos


20 años después vas a seguir quemando cosas, al menos por diversión 

ánimo que parece ser sólo el primario de la fuente, no te vas a recibir de técnico si cualquier cosa que falla la tirás a la basura, persevera y triunfarás (o quemás toda la placa y eso si te da derecho a tirarla a la basura)


----------



## 1024 (May 10, 2020)

Hola, te puedo comentar que tal vez no esta todo perdido, pero depende de los precios de los componentes en tu país. Si te fijas en la imagen la resistencia que se abrió en la serigrafia pone F1, el aparente transformador pudo sobrevivir tendrías que revisarlo.


----------



## DJ T3 (May 10, 2020)

gabimartin97 dijo:


> Soy estudiante avanzado de ingeniería electrónica pero la realidad es que tengo muy poca cancha con la reparación de circuitos electrónicos y análisis práctico de circuitos.



Dijiste ésto, si te rindes a la primera, no vas a tener mas experiencia que de haber cambiado un componente y volo todo, sin saber por qué por haberlo dejado ahi...

Te sugiero que quites el integrado que volo, y empieces a medir, diodos, resistencias, capacitores, transistores, etc.
Por lo que se ve, solo volo lo que dijiste, y el trafo se ve bien. Aun no enchufes nada, y en caso de hacerlo, hazlo con una Lámpara en serie para protección


----------



## gabimartin97 (May 10, 2020)

1024 dijo:


> Hola, te puedo comentar que tal vez no esta todo perdido, pero depende de los precios de los componentes en tu país. Si te fijas en la imagen la resistencia que se abrió en la serigrafia pone F1, el aparente transformador pudo sobrevivir tendrías que revisarlo.


Okey! no tiro nada. Debería seguir analizando la placa


DJ T3 dijo:


> Dijiste ésto, si te rindes a la primera, no vas a tener mas experiencia que de haber cambiado un componente y volo todo, sin saber por qué por haberlo dejado ahi...
> 
> Te sugiero que quites el integrado que volo, y empieces a medir, diodos, resistencias, capacitores, transistores, etc.
> Por lo que se ve, solo volo lo que dijiste, y el trafo se ve bien. Aun no enchufes nada, y en caso de hacerlo, hazlo con una Lámpara en serie para protección


Uso una llave termomagnética de 6A entre el tomacorrietnes y la placa. Sirve igual no?

Cuando junte ganas voy a revisar los componentes dañados y ver si los puedo cambiar. Con esto del CO-VID voy a tardar un tiempo en conseguir el integrado. Pero bueno me alegro que no esté todo perdido! Los mantengo al tanto


----------



## rulfo (May 10, 2020)

Buenas, acostumbrate siempre a utilizar  una bombilla en serie a la alimentacion, te evitara muchos destrozos...
Saludos y abandonar nunca!!


----------



## ska_gatotw (May 10, 2020)

gabimartin97 dijo:


> Uso una llave termomagnética de 6A entre el tomacorrietnes y la placa. Sirve igual no?


No es lo mismo, la lámpara en serie limita la corriente que pueda pasar por tu circuito bajo prueba, si hay un corto o alguna falla la lámpara limitará la corriente que circule (prendiéndose y dando una alerta visual), la llave termomagnética actúa con corrientes mas grandes que ya son destructivas en los circuitos que estamos probando, una termomagnética de 6A para que actúe por corto deja pasar 60A por algunos milisegundos.


----------



## peperc (May 10, 2020)

OK, AHORA MIRA: 

hay 2 maneras de reparar:
1 -- dejar algo original, hoy dia, todo viene con una placa electronica, cualquier tonteria que antes andaba conun simple termostato hoy le ponen una placa.
( si queres, como decis: segui con la placa, limpiala con alcohol asi no te da tanta pena ver lo negro .. )
es practica  y te entretenes.
levanta el circuito asi la entendes  y estudias, eso es BUENISIMO PARA APRENDER , ES UNA JOYA .

2 -- esto es muy bueno y cuando otros tiran  EL EQUIPO solo por la placa.... algunos hacemos esto :
*modo economico y mucho mas duradero:*
observa que es lo que hace ese horno ??  y fijate si podes hacerlo trabajar sin esa placa.
pone tu ingenio a trabajar.
yo he visto y he hecho de sacar placas que parecen una mother de pc y hacer el equipo andar con algo cien o mil veces mas simple.

¿ que es ese horno??
una resistencia y un fan ??
o hay mas  cosas que controlar ??
decime.

el fan lo podes poner a trabajar siempre, o sea conexion directa si es de 220v , sino le haces la fuente.
la resistencia: un termostato o un dimmer o un oscilador.

pone fotos de todo completo y mejor:
pone una lista de que es lo que "TRABAJA" de verdad en ese horno, ¿ como funciona??
resistencia >>> da el calor
fan >>> lo distribuye
¿ algo mas ??

yo tengo en casa un par de cosas que repare asi, son mas "manuales" , pero desde que las pase a ese modo .. llevan 15 años trabajando y cero drama.

casi te diria que el exceso de tecnologia pareceria ser parte de la "obsolencia programada" .

el horno esta bien ?? la caja ?? la resistencia ?? el motor ?? sus piezas ?? .. la placa muchas veces es un lujo, un chiche.
hasta equipos mas sofisticados, con "programas" los podes anular y de ahi en mas usarlos en un modo mas "manual" , solo tenes que saber como usarlo.
y te repito:
el aparato ese, asi , bien reparado, sin esa placa.. te durara decadas .
si lo mantenes limpio , si no se te cae e el piso....
la resistencia, si la trabajas con un dimmer bajandole un poco la tension, NO SE TE QUEMARA NUNCA MAS , y el resto... pues, primero pone que es lo que tiene y vamos viendo .


----------



## gabimartin97 (May 10, 2020)

rulfo dijo:


> Buenas, acostumbrate siempre a utilizar  una bombilla en serie a la alimentacion, te evitara muchos destrozos...
> Saludos y abandonar nunca!!


Okey, lo anoto. Gracias!


peperc dijo:


> ¿ que es ese horno??
> una resistencia y un fan ??
> o hay mas cosas que controlar ??
> decime.


EL horno tiene una resistencia que rodea un molde metálico y un motor que mueve la masa que va dentro del molde. Hay un sensor de temperatura pegado al molde y el resto, además de la fuente, es la lógica que setea los distintos tiempos de cocción y amasado para los distintos programas.



peperc dijo:


> observa que es lo que hace ese horno ?? y fijate si podes hacerlo trabajar sin esa placa.
> pone tu ingenio a trabajar.
> yo he visto y he hecho de sacar placas que parecen una mother de pc y hacer el equipo andar con algo cien o mil veces mas simple.


Creería que si logro reparar el circuito de alimentación / potencia el horno sale andando. Me falta paciencia y voluntad nomás jajaja


----------



## ska_gatotw (May 10, 2020)

La lámpara serie tiene que ser de filamento, dicroica o halógena, las de bajo consumo y LED no sirven, tiene que ser un elemento resistivo.


----------



## peperc (May 10, 2020)

gabimartin97 dijo:


> Okey, lo anoto. Gracias!
> 
> EL horno tiene una resistencia que rodea un molde metálico y un motor que mueve la masa que va dentro del molde. Hay un sensor de temperatura pegado al molde *y el resto, además de la fuente, es la lógica que setea los distintos tiempos de cocción y amasado para los distintos programas.*
> 
> ...



jaaa... si ese integrado que se quemo es el unico integrado y pinta ser de la fuente switching, entonces ¿ de que logica me hablas ?? programas de tiempo , secuencia ?? 
IA ?? 
hay un chip de el otro lado ?? un smd ??


----------



## DJ T3 (May 10, 2020)

peperc dijo:


> jaaa... si ese integrado que se quemo es el unico integrado y pinta ser de la fuente switching, entonces ¿ de que logica me hablas ?? programas de tiempo , secuencia ??
> IA ??
> hay un chip de el otro lado ?? un smd ??



La logica que controla el horno, NO la fuente...


gabimartin97 dijo:


> Me falta paciencia y voluntad nomás jajaja



En ésto de la electronica te tiene que sobrar, sino vas a lograr tu primera intension (tirar todo).

Por otro lado, parece que tiene programas diferentes, asi que lo que dijo peperc creo, sobre hacerlo analogico/manual, no creo muy viable. Igualmente, aun estas en la fuente de poder, hasta que no arregles eso y sepas de donde vino el posible corto, no vas a saber del resto del horno.

Para entender mejor de qué se trata...


----------



## gabimartin97 (May 11, 2020)

peperc dijo:


> jaaa... si ese integrado que se quemo es el unico integrado y pinta ser de la fuente switching, entonces ¿ de que logica me hablas ?? programas de tiempo , secuencia ??
> IA ??
> hay un chip de el otro lado ?? un smd ??


Correcto,  hay otra plaquita que está abajo del display que controla las entradas de los botones y setea los programas supongo. La palca que yo mostré, que parece ser la de potencia, se comunica con un conector de 8 pines a la plaquita de la lógica.


----------



## DownBabylon (May 11, 2020)

gabimartin97 dijo:


> Correcto,  hay otra plaquita que está abajo del display que controla las entradas de los botones y setea los programas supongo. La palca que yo mostré, que parece ser la de potencia, se comunica con un conector de 8 pines a la plaquita de la lógica.


Justamente ese conector era al que me referia de que llevaba conectado


----------



## peperc (May 11, 2020)

y bueno, entonces.. a intentar repararla ... ya que hay mas cosas.
y ya que eres joven en esto de reparar, pùes te voy adelantando cosas que iras descubriendo:

1 -- a veces , segun la epoca te plantearas si vale la pena dedicar mucho esfuerzo sin garantia de buenso resultados, quizas viendo que ese equipo nuevo esta en oferta en alguna tienda.
son cosas que pasan.

2 -- cuanto mas "levantes el circuito" mas armas tendras, no solo para la opcion dereparar esa placa que como dices es la de potencia, sino que en caso de no poder ni a palos, podrias descubrir que esa placa contiene :
la fuente + las salidas de reles.
el conector ese de 9 cables o pines seguro manda +vcc y masa a el display y logica y recibe las ordenes.

al final, termina siendo :
fuente + reles 

algo que , si no puedes reparar, pero conoces cada cosa i/o y vcc , pues le puedes hacer tu una fuente comun .
fijate, la bobina de el rele ya te va diciendo alguna tension.
el transistor ese grande o quizas regulador de 3 patas , te dice otra , quizas....

el eterno dilema ¿ cuanto vale mi tiempo ??


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 11, 2020)

Analizá cuantas tensiones de salida tiene la fuente esa . . . no creo que el transformador se haya dañado internamente , mas vale chamuscado por fuera


----------



## gabimartin97 (May 11, 2020)

peperc dijo:


> vale la pena dedicar mucho esfuerzo sin garantia


En esta placa ya no lo hago por lo económico, sino porque me es un lindo desafío y como me dijeron arriba se aprende mucho 


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Analizá cuantas tensiones de salida tiene la fuente esa


Estoy tratando de relevar todo el circuito, cuando tenga un esquema completo les cuento que averigué. Pero* paciencia* porque tengo muchos tps de la facultad también jajaja. Gracias a todos por los comentarios y por motivarme a seguir.
Estoy en proceso de hacer un esquema. Después del integrado y el mini transformador está toda la parte del circuito que tiene el conector que va hacia el circuito de lógica. Está espejado porque así lo estoy viendo cuando lo dibujo, después lo acomodo.


----------



## frica (May 12, 2020)

¡Qué envidia ver como levantais el circuito! Cuando sea mayor quiero ser como vosotros.


----------



## Planos (Jun 16, 2020)

Una consulta , alguien tiene el manual de servicio técnico de una Atma HP 4030? Gracias.


----------



## Electricus (Jul 29, 2020)

Hola colegas, quiero agradecerles este hilo porque el horno de casa tenía la misma falla. Revise, medí la tensión continua sobre el rele de la resistencia porque no calentaba y está estaba ok, reemplace el capacitor de 2 uf 250 VCA y como solo tenia el sábado un 6 uf 250 VCA de arranque de una bombita de agua, lo reemplazo y se solucionó. Ahí pensé en comprar uno perooote por dejarlo bien ubicado bajo la placa por la baja probabilidad de otro uso del 6 uf. Grandioso el pan elaborado


----------



## El Rodrigardo (Ago 30, 2020)

stv67 dijo:


> Hola Dos metros,
> 
> Buenas noticias!!!! no consegui un capacitor equivalente, asi que en una casa de aire acondicionado consegui uno de 2 uF, pero de 440V CA tipo caramelo que funciono perfectamente!!!
> 
> ...


Perfecto, es lo que estaba por ponerte. Considerá que la calidad del capacitor nuevo es inferior al original por lo cual no sería raro que vuelva a aparecer el mismo problema en 2 años o antes. Por suerte ya vas a saber por donde viene la mano.


----------



## Mrstyling (Sep 8, 2020)

gabimartin97 dijo:


> Muy buenas gente, tengo una consulta.
> Soy estudiante avanzado de ingeniería electrónica pero la realidad es que tengo muy poca cancha con la reparación de circuitos electrónicos y análisis práctico de circuitos. Resulta que el hornito de pan de mi casa dejó de funcionar: No enciende, no hace luz ni ruido ni nada. Oportunidad perfecta para demostrar mi valía como electrónico no? El tema es que lo desarmé me puse a inspeccionar el circuito y la verdad no tengo ni idea de como detectar la falla ni como identificar el funcionamiento.
> Tengo osciloscopio y tester a mano pero no me animo a empezar a medir a ciegas ya que todavía no estudié fuentes switching y partes del circuito están a 220.
> Googlié la placa y el horno pero no encontré reparaciones ni problemas típicos.
> ...


Hola, soy nuevo también y tengo el mismo problema, solucionaste algo??


----------



## gabimartin97 (Sep 8, 2020)

Mrstyling dijo:


> Hola, soy nuevo también y tengo el mismo problema, solucionaste algo??


Tengo la placa ahí esperándome... estoy a full con la facultad, algún día me sentaré a arreglarla.


----------



## rudama (Sep 15, 2020)

Hola, tengo  problema con las fabricas de pan tanto de marca ATMA O RECCO , me llega el producto con problemas de que no calienta, verifico el problema , relay sin conectar , resuelto cambiado el mismo resuelto el problema, luego de ésto no calienta bien o sea calienta pero no hornea , o sea no dora , tengo idea que el problema es el sensor pero no se porque no tengo valores de referencia , una ayuda por favor.


----------



## bitdoe (Oct 28, 2020)

Hola tengo un horno para pan Atma HP 4031e y no enciende, la desarmé y tenía la resistencia fusible a la entrada abierta. Puentie esa resistencia para ver si arrancaba y se me quemó un integrado destruyendose el encapsulado. Alguien sabe de que integrado se trata?. 
Que haya ocurrido esto me imagino que se debe a hay algo en corto más adelante? Podría ser el motor?. Adjunto una imagen de la placa. Gracias.


----------



## capitanp (Oct 28, 2020)

Anduvo a los balazos

Y mira lo mas probable es que sea un integrado controlador de fuente switching, cual? como saberlo, ademas fijate las fotos que puse parece que está borrado y con pintura









						Placa Control Horno Hp4030 - $ 2.200
					

PLACA DE CONTROL DE LOS HORNOS ATMA VER LA IMAGEN PORQUE HAY 2 VERSIONESESTA TIENE 7 CABLES Y SE PUEDE REEMPLAZAR LAS DOS PARA QUE FUNCIONE LA OTRA ES LA ULTIMA FOTOES COMPATIBLE PARA EL HP4041  DEL ORIGINAL CON 2 RELAY EN LA PLACA POWER




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar


----------



## bitdoe (Oct 29, 2020)

capitanp dijo:


> Anduvo a los balazos
> 
> Y mira lo mas probable es que sea un integrado controlador de fuente switching, cual? como saberlo, ademas fijate las fotos que puse parece que está borrado y con pintura
> 
> ...


Si me va a convenir comprar la placa completa. Gracias.


----------



## Leoxx2020 (Dic 15, 2020)

Hola¿¿Pudiste arreglarlo?? Yo tengo el mismo hornito de pan y le queme un diodo probando el relé que enciende la resistencia. El horno prendia, pero al conectarlo a 220 note que amasaba. Quise probar la resistencia pero algo exploto adentro. Voy a armar la lampara de prueba y ver como puedo solucionarlo siguiendo las recomendaciones del foro... Y sino... Timers y listo. Pero lo negativo es que si bien los componentes son los mismo, al menos en nomenclatura y disposicion en la plaqueta de la fuente que mostras arriba, los mios son diminutos, salvo los capacitores y 2  resistencias grandes.


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 16, 2020)

Primero fijate qué explotó.
Cómo quisiste probar la resistencis?
Fotos de ambas caras del PCB


----------



## Leoxx2020 (Dic 16, 2020)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Primero fijate qué explotó.
> Cómo quisiste probar la resistencis?
> Fotos de ambas caras del PCB


Es la misma placa que subio "capitanp".
Mi maquina cuando encendia la resistencia(que calienta el horno), hacia un ruido como zumbido (aclaro que nueva y en los 2 años de uso que tenia de 3 veces por semana, jamas lo hizo; hasta que un dia fue un segundo, despues 2 y ultimo podia esta 5 segundos haciendo el zumbido, tenia miedo que algo se queme), la desarme y pense que el problema era el relé. Me fije el voltaje y decia 12v. Use un bateria de 9v para probarlo pero por dejades no saque el relé de la placa. Como no sabia donde arrancaba la bobina, elegí un punto cualquiera y fui tocando los otros. (En la imagen, maque con una forma y un numero 2 el RELE y le puse un numero 1 al "diodo" que se quemo). Pero habia 2 de los 4 puntos que pertenecen al relé que tenian un diodo, esto lo supongo porque en la placa dice D1, que los unía (uno es la base de la bobina y el otro el de la resistencia del horno), y cuando les di tension (9v), en 1 segundo salio humo del diodo ese (no tenia ningun inscripcion encima como si tienen las resistencias). No tengo idea de como puedo reemplazarlo. Solo se las medidas fisicas y que es rectangular no como los  cilindricos que he cambiado hasta ahora.
Igual despues saque el relé y tiene un defecto. Si le pongo tension en los bornes correctos, 1 de 5 falla o mas, no hace el ruidito de "click".
Me re ayudo el link que pasaron para comprar el repuesto de la placa, ya lo compre y espero ponerlo la semana que viene, pero no es igual a la que tenia. Esa es de 12 funciones y la mia de 13, ademas tuve que cambiar otra plaqueta donde esta el integrado mas grande porque el repuesto es de 7 pines y la que tenia es de 8, por lo que me salió bastante salado el combo pero mucho mas barato que la maquina nueva.
Igual quiero hacerla andar. Hasta ahora solo repare cosas con componentes grandes y muy sencillos, esto no es un microprocesador, pero es un desafio que me interesa. Hoy por la tarde, la desarmo, saco mejores fotos y busco si algo mas podria esta quemado. Gracias por la pronta respuesta!!


----------



## Lord Chango (Mar 3, 2021)

Hola a todos!

Estoy teniendo problemas con el mismo horno HP4030. Al iniciar la operación, no calentaba ni encendía el motor.

Levantando una parte del circuito, enncuentro que aparentemente tengo problemas con el SW2603, el relé no está activando porque la tensión que le llega oscila entre 10,5v y 11v. Si desconecto la placa de control, tengo entre 11,9v y 12v. Ya controlé los electrolíticos y reemplacé los cerámicos asociados a la fuente por poliéster, pero sigue igual.

La hoja de datos del SW2603 tampoco ayuda mucho, está solamente en chino, la imagen es pésima y con el traductor no conseguí nada en limpio. Pero imagino que alguna parte del circuito es una realimentación de tensión para mantener la salida.

Alguien ha trabajado con este integrado que me pueda guiar desde dónde puedo encarar el problema?
Sino estoy planteando la alternativa de desarmar la parte de 12v y agregar una fuente aparte.

Saludos!


----------



## analogico (Mar 3, 2021)

Lord Chango dijo:


> Hola a todos!
> 
> Estoy teniendo problemas con el mismo horno HP4030. Al iniciar la operación, no calentaba ni encendía el motor.
> 
> ...


puede que tenga un corto   y por eso cae tanto el voltaje en los 12v

mira si tiene algún componente que se caliente


----------



## J2C (Mar 3, 2021)

Lord Chango el SW2603 es  básicamente una fuente conmutada de 12 V, pero no tiene ninguna realimentación desde los 12 V para estabilizar dicha tensión.

Si tienes una fuente externa variable entre al menos 9 y 15 V prueba solo el relé, con el horno desconectado de la línea de 220 VCA.


El relé debería activarse con 10.5 sin problemas, es apenas un 15% menos de los 12 V



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Lord Chango (Mar 4, 2021)

analogico dijo:


> puede que tenga un corto   y por eso cae tanto el voltaje en los 12v
> 
> mira si tiene algún componente que se caliente


Ya había descartado un cortocircuito porque no tiene tantas cosas conectadas a la línea de 12v (relé, buzzer, 7805 y luz del display). Voy a probar desconectar la iluminación por las dudas, por lo que comentaba antes de la placa de control.



J2C dijo:


> Lord Chango el SW2603 es  básicamente una fuente conmutada de 12 V, pero no tiene ninguna realimentación desde los 12 V para estabilizar dicha tensión.
> 
> Si tienes una fuente externa variable entre al menos 9 y 15 V prueba solo el relé, con el horno desconectado de la línea de 220 VCA.
> 
> ...


El relé ya lo probé con la fuente variable, y activa a los 11,5v recién. Por eso se me ocurrió que podía ser realimentación u oscilador en el integrado.


----------



## Piscu5 (Jun 28, 2021)

Hola amigo*,* no se si lo tendr*á*s aun cual es el código del integrado que controla el display ese*,* est*á* quemado y no arranca la máquina.


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 29, 2021)

Dudo mucho que lo consigas, y muy probable que sea el microcontrolador que hace funcionar todo. Por ende deberias quemar el programa que solo el fabricante tiene.
Mejor busca esa seccion como respuesto, y no solo el integrado


----------



## Mm_140198 (Sep 16, 2021)

Hola! Tengo un horno de pan Philips que es similar, podrías decirme qué resistencias tiene conectadas el circuito integrado al pin número 1. Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 16, 2021)

Mm_140198 dijo:


> Hola! Tengo un horno de pan Philips que es similar, podrías decirme qué resistencias tiene conectadas el circuito integrado al pin número 1. Gracias


¿ A quién estas consultando ?


----------



## Mm_140198 (Sep 16, 2021)

Al que creo el tema, perdón no se como etiquetarlo



gabimartin97 dijo:


> Muy buenas gente, tengo una consulta.
> Soy estudiante avanzado de ingeniería electrónica pero la realidad es que tengo muy poca cancha con la reparación de circuitos electrónicos y análisis práctico de circuitos. Resulta que el hornito de pan de mi casa Atma HP 4041
> dejó de funcionar: No enciende, no hace luz ni ruido ni nada. Oportunidad perfecta para demostrar mi valía como electrónico no? El tema es que lo desarmé me puse a inspeccionar el circuito y la verdad no tengo ni idea de como detectar la falla ni como identificar el funcionamiento.
> Tengo osciloscopio y tester a mano pero no me animo a empezar a medir a ciegas ya que todavía no estudié fuentes switching y partes del circuito están a 220.
> ...


----------



## spilberg2001 (Nov 24, 2021)

*Q*uisiera saber si hay alg*ú*n acceso al circuito de plaqueta de maquina de pan ATMA HP4030E o si alguien tiene como detectar la falla de por que no arranca el motor. 
*G*racias


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 24, 2021)

spilberg2001 dijo:


> *Q*uisiera saber si hay alg*ú*n acceso al circuito de plaqueta de maquina de pan ATMA HP4030E o si alguien tiene como detectar la falla de por que no arranca el motor.
> *G*racias


Lee *este *tema desde el inicio.


----------



## Lord Chango (Jun 16, 2022)

Hola a todos.

Bueno, después de un tiempo me puse nuevamente con este horno. Dejo el esquemático de ambas placas por si alguien lo necesita. Los componentes que no están nombrados o no tienen valor es porque están debajo del display.

La primera vez que me puse con la reparación y lo publiqué, estaba bastante errado con lo que estaba viendo. Ahora con el circuito completo es otra cosa.

Lo que hice en su momento fue anular el SW2603 y colocarle una pequeña fuente de 12V aparte, el horno funcionaba todo excepto que no accionaba el motor.

Hace poco tuve problemas con la fuente de mi cafetera, y como tenía el mismo integrado y encontré la falla en esa placa, volví a retomar esta.

En un principio logré que entregue los 12V cambiando D12, ya que todo lo demás relacionado parecía estar bien. Funcionó hasta que conecté la placa de control. Después de eso, no volvió a entregar los 12V, aún sin la placa de control. En este punto estoy ahora.

Cualquier novedad, actualizo.

Saludos.


EDIT: Mi horno es el HP4030E, en las imagenes veo que no les puse la E. En el primer post veo que pone el modelo del suyo es HP4041. Por lo que veo, la placa de alimentación es igual a la mía. Desconozco la placa de control de ese modelo.


----------



## unmonje (Jun 16, 2022)

Lord Chango dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Bueno, después de un tiempo me puse nuevamente con este horno. Dejo el esquemático de ambas placas por si alguien lo necesita. Los componentes que no están nombrados o no tienen valor es porque están debajo del display.
> 
> ...


Que suerte que me gusta el pan al horno de gas


----------



## Anibal75 (Jun 17, 2022)

Hola gente*,* soy nuevo en esto*,* tengo problemas*,* no tengo lectura de este diodo que va conectado como puente en la placa rt1*,* si alguien me puede *decir* de cuanto es ya que no tiene impresión para saber su valor *?*


----------



## Lord Chango (Jun 17, 2022)

Anibal75 dijo:


> Hola gente soy nuevo en esto tengo problemas no tengo lectura de este diodo que va conectado como puente en la placa rt1 si alguien me puede  de cuanto es ya que no tiene impresión para saber su valor


Hola.

Foto de la placa con el diodo señalado, por favor.


----------



## Anibal75 (Jun 17, 2022)

Lord Chango dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Foto de la placa con el diodo señalado, por favor.



La ficha con cable amarillo va conectado al pin rt1*,* no se lee que diodo lleva*,* no me da lectura con el tester*.*


----------



## unmonje (Jun 17, 2022)

Anibal75 dijo:


> La ficha con cable amarillo va conectado al pin rt1 no se lee que diodo lleva no me da lectura con el tester


Dudo que ese DIODO como usted lo llama,  sea LO original que vaya ahi, porque si ese diodo va amedir por ejemplo temperatura, debería como mínimo, estar bastante mas protegido, puesto así desnudo , lo mas probable es que LEA cualquier cosa, menos lo correcto.
Si el tester puesto en MODO DIODO, no da lectura en ninguno de los 2 sentidos, es probable que ESO este roto. Parece un 1N4148, pro pordria se varias COSAS mas.


----------



## analogico (Jun 17, 2022)

Anibal75 dijo:


> La ficha con cable amarillo va conectado al pin rt1*,* no se lee que diodo lleva*,* no me da lectura con el tester*.*



Eso parece un termistor, midelo en Ohm.


----------



## Lord Chango (Jun 17, 2022)

Yo no desarmé esa parte, y no tengo la placa conmigo.

Cuando pueda lo reviso.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 17, 2022)

analogico dijo:


> Eso parece un termistor, midelo en Ohm.



Correcto, si no tiene rayas impresas seguramente sea thermistor de vidrio


----------



## Lord Chango (Jun 19, 2022)

Acá estoy de vuelta.

No tiene rayas impresas, mide 92kΩ a 20°C de temperatura ambiente aproximadamente (no medida).


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 19, 2022)

Lord Chango dijo:


> No tiene rayas impresas, mide 92kΩ a 20°C de temperatura ambiente aproximadamente (no medida).


Y si le arrimás el soldador ?


----------



## Lord Chango (Jun 19, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y si le arrimás el soldador ?


Ya armé todo 🤷‍♂️. Es fin de semana


----------



## Lord Chango (Jun 23, 2022)

Actualizo para el que le sirva.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y si le arrimás el soldador ?


Ahora sí te respondo. Si le acerco el soldador, el valor de resistencia cae.

Siguiendo con la reparación, encuentro que al conectar la placa de control (en mi modelo es la BM1312[GS]-D-51), la tensión de 12V cae a unos 5V, lo que hace que no actúen algunas partes de la placa. Si no conecto la placa de control, no se presenta el problema.

Mientras buscaba aislar el problema, decidí arriesgar. En ML no se consigue la placa de control de mi horno, pero sí se consigue la del HP4030 (sin la E al final), que en lugar de tener el conector CON1 de 8 pines, es de 7 pines. Por lo que, para poder reparar mi horno, dicen que hay que cambiar la placa de potencia también.

Llegada la placa, la reviso y veo que en el conector de 7 pines (CON2), en la placa, están los nombres. Que comparando con el esquema, veo que son similares, excepto que no existe la línea de 12V.




La otra diferencia con mi placa, es que la posición de 5V y GND están intercambiados.
Así que intercambié los pines 1 y 2 (considerando el cable con rojo como 1), le corté la guía plástica que impide conectarla, y conecté todo.

Y hasta ahora, todo funciona normal, el motor arranca, la resistencia calienta. El fin de semana lo pruebo en régimen.


Espero que le sirva a alguien que tenga el mismo problema que yo, sin tener que cambiar ambas placas.
Dejo más imágenes de ambas placas (la vieja es la de la botonera negra).

Saludos.


----------



## unmonje (Jun 23, 2022)

Lord Chango dijo:


> Actualizo para el que le sirva.
> 
> 
> Ahora sí te respondo. Si le acerco el soldador, el valor de resistencia cae.
> ...


Al abordaje !!!     🤣


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 24, 2022)

Ven un encapsulado de cristal color naranja y yaaa es un diodo XDDD



pues es un termistor serie DO-34

_Saludos y éxitos en sus reparaciones_​


----------



## Servtecal (Ago 8, 2022)

Buenas noches necesito si alguien puede decirme el remplazo de un integrado sw 2653 de un horno de pan y un integrado xbp 101 también de un horno de pan Atma 
 gracias


----------



## DownBabylon (Ago 8, 2022)

Talvez unas fotos ayudarian un poco mas.


----------

